# RaceDeck - RaceDeck Diamond



## Hummer (Jun 23, 2011)

I have to tell you. I have done epoxy, paint, you name it I tried it. You will never be so happy until you put RaceDeck down. It is so simple The whole job with cuts it a 3 hr job. I looks amazing. You will not regret spending the money. 

View attachment IMG_7945.jpg


----------



## HermanMunster (May 25, 2012)

Hummer said:


> I have to tell you. I have done epoxy, paint, you name it I tried it. You will never be so happy until you put RaceDeck down. It is so simple The whole job with cuts it a 3 hr job. I looks amazing. You will not regret spending the money.



I have to agree, I tried everything in the way of paint. Nothing would stay down.


----------



## Chris (May 25, 2012)

Looks good. Where do you get it tho.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 25, 2012)

http://www.racedeck.com/diamond.html


----------



## Chris (May 25, 2012)

How much does it cost? I couldn't find anything on their site.


----------



## Hummer (Oct 17, 2012)

it is about 1300 to 1500 bucks for a lifetime floor.


----------

